# Bloody Chocolate fountain



## Tonya431 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm making snacks for a party on saturday and I want to do a red chocolate fountain that looks like blood. Has anybody tried this? I'm thinking about mixing 1 block of brown to 4 blocks of white w/food coloring (tons of it). Or maybe I won't need the brown. I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You could use red candy melts.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree the red candy melts would be much easier. I'm doing a melted witch. I'm putting green candy melts in a fountain for a kids party. I think they will like it.


----------



## Tonya431 (Oct 24, 2006)

Good idea. I didn't even think of those.


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I would make sure the party melts don't plug up the machine... seems like I've heard the cheaper fountains don't work that well with melts. Also, if you do color the chocolate... don't use the liquid food colors. It doesn't take much water at all to screw up the chocolate. Try paste food colors or there might be even another kind in the candy/cake decorating aisle.


----------



## Tonya431 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Rival fountain which I like alot. My first fountain was a cheapo from WalMart that was absolutely awesome. It ran like a champ. But I lent it to someone and they broke it. They replaced it with a mid-priced one that was a piece of junk. 

I was wondering if the food coloring liquid would work or not. I'll do a small test run with the paste. Unfortunately my new machine has a minimum of 3lbs. I did see that someone makes fakeblood with chocolate syrup and red food coloring. I might not even need white chocolate. I use Trader Joe's Belgium Milk Chocolate and it is a medium brown color. If I only need a little food coloring, the paste might just work.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Gel food coloring.....nice vivid colors. I've gotten them at specialty kitchen stores & cake/candy stores.


----------

